# MDC Hopper Webpage



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

I have my website up and running. One page has images of my MDC/Roundhouse 2 bay hopper cars.

I'm looking for pictures of additional MDC/Roundhouse 2 bay hoppers.

If you have any MDC/Roundhouse 2 bay Hoppers that I don't have pictured on the site, I would appreciate you sending me an email with the image attached.

http://www.carsntrains.com/


Thank you

Randy


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 

I posted the info about Muerer's Auction this weekend in this forum. When I googled one of the product numbers from their catalog, I got a lot of hits on other auction sites, many with photos.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete 

I'll take a look


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Randy, Talk to chuckstrains Here on the forum, He's got a boat load of them maybe he has some pictures he'd share with you.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 
I've got a B&O hopper that U don't have, a rib-side with a different lettering scheme, 
one of the capitol dome schemes... Will take a pic of it and get it to U first chance I get...
Paul R.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Paul. 

Now if only I could find one for sale. 

Randy


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, Nicks right as I do have a some..last count is something like 90 of them.
I'll send you some pics when I get them dug out.
I quit buying them as I now like the Aristo's better..(and they have a coal load!)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chuck 

That would be great. 

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck

I have a question for you.

I just received a Rock Island MDC 2 bay Hopper and the top edge of the hopper looks to have had a top glued to it at one time.

Do you know if this car was originally a covered hopper?

Randy


----------

